

Ask HN: Climbing Category Rank - Excetral

Hey Guys,
So I&#x27;m currently working on an app which is scheduled to be submitted to Apple in August and am trying figure out whether or not it&#x27;s worth it to invest in ASO, ad budget management, and product iteration through a third party. I&#x27;ve been researching various companies such as mobileaction.co, appclover.com, and appnique.com but am on the fence on whether or not they are worth it. Have&#x2F;would any of you entrepreneurs&#x2F;developers use any of these sites for your ASO, ad budget, and product iteration needs?? Thoughts??
======
cbjaycee
The first thing you want to think about is your product iteration. If you have
a crappy app, you will be throwing your money away with any ad budgets you
have. If you don't know ASO that well, I would suggest going with someone like
Mobile Action. (I don't know the other two, but if they are the same, they are
worth taking a look at).

